# News up date



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

goosemanrdk said:


> Never happen, we need it for retention and recruitment:evilsmile


_AND _the fact that it is the very best way to target resident canadas and keep their population within the established management goals.

Boy, you guys looking for a REAL fight or what:SHOCKED:!!

JD, what did geese ever do to you!!?? (Where's that sharp stick!)


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Not bad...just a week early all the way around. Hate to miss out those first few weeks in December, but it is what it is. One year maybe monkeys will fly and they will try the front-loaded split. 

Seriously, thanks to the guys who do the thankless job - the CWAC. Well done guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

goosemanrdk said:


> Never happen, we need it for retention and recruitment:evilsmile


Does anybody on this thread know how many waterfowlers we lose each year in Mi? Or how many r recruited? Stats from license sales? Would imagine it would b an eye opener. Heronk, Shrubby

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> No shelling Dan just wondering if you realize there is more to the state then south of midland?


I do Brandon, and no offense taken. But we're back to the age-old argument of where are the majority of the hunters hunting, and where would this make the biggest impact? Zone 3! Honestly this is one of the reasons I've given up on hunting opening day down here...my marshes suck ever since the early goose season came into being. But there are other reasons...hot weather, mosquitos, lots of little brown ducks vs. big 'ol ducks, etc.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

LoBrass said:


> ...JD, what did geese ever do to you!!?? (Where's that sharp stick!)


I know they've screwed up my hunting several times when I've had a nice flock of ducks working, then a goose or two come right in comitting suicide, and my bonehead partner(s) shoot at the trash chickens INSTEAD of waiting for the ducks 

Some day I'll surprise all of you and come out of the closet...I really do shoot 'em :SHOCKED: a couple of you on this board may even have proof in digital format :yikes:


----------

